# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Bio-Chemie im Winter

## mohamed1203

hallo 
Ich   konnte  am  Biochemiepraktikum nicht teilnehmen  , weil ich den Chemieschein nicht hatte( Voraussetzung fr Biochemie) , jetzt muss ich zuerst den Chemieschein haben , um am Biochemiepraktikum teilzunehmen .
Aber leider findet das Biochemiepraktikum an der Uni  nur im Sommersemester statt. 
Was soll ich jetzt tun  ? An welcher Uni findet das Biochemie im Winter statt ? 
Ich wre sehr dankbar fr eure Hilfe 
Danke !

----------

